# Zander schuppen



## taxa9 (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
wie haltet ihr es mit dem schuppen beim Zander, ist es notwendig, oder nicht?

Gruß

taxa9


----------



## mathei (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander schuppen*

ich schuppe generell, da sich beim braten auch schuppen lösen. das gepule mag ich nicht.


----------



## allrounderab (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander schuppen*

wie möchtest du ihn denn zubereiten? Ich mache immer die Haut komplett ab, da braucht man entsprechend auch nicht schuppen.


----------



## Kotzi (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander schuppen*

Wenn man brät und eine knusprige haut will = Schuppen

Wenn man dünstet, oder nur das Filet will = Haut abziehen

Wenn man den Fisch ganz garen will zb im Backofen in Salzkruste etc
dann mache nich gar nichts, da ziehe ich die Haut mit den Schuppen eh ab.


----------



## taxa9 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander schuppen*

Ich habe vor einen Zander und Zanderfilets zu grillen. Es wird manchmal behauptet das der Zander und auch der Barsch wegen den Kammschuppen generell geschuppt werden sollen, andere wiederum sagen es sei egal.
Was stimmt nun?

Gruß

taxa9


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander schuppen*

Ich schuppe nie.
Wenn du vorsichtig hantierst und nich zu grob bist, bleibt die Haut mitsamt Schuppen dran, kannste dann beim Essen grad des Fleisch von der Haut runteressen.

Bischen üben, dann läuft das so. Arbeit gespart


----------



## Pumba86 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander schuppen*

Ich häute meine Filets fast immer, geht einfacher und ich bin meist nicht son Fan von der gebratenen haut. Ausnahme bildet da aus irgend einem Grund die Forelle.


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander schuppen*

Wie bereits geschrieben, wenn man Filets braten möchte, Haut abziehen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU

Wenn aber der ganze Zander auf den Grill soll, würde ich die Haut dran lassen und den Fisch schuppen. Bei frischen Fischen ist das Schuppen auch kein Problem, wenn Du mal ein Bier trinken solltest, verwar den Kronkorken und befestiege diesen an ein Stück Holz (Stück vom Besenstiel) mittels Nagel oder Schraube. Die Zacken sollten dabei vom Holz weg zeigen.
Und schon hast Du den besten Fischschupper.


----------



## taxa9 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander schuppen*

Danke erst mal für die Antworten. Ich habe den Zander der gegrillt werden soll ausgenommen, und ungeschuppt eingefroren, da wird das schuppen nicht gerade Freude machen.

Grüße

taxa9


----------



## Pumba86 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander schuppen*

Gefrohren mit der Schruppscheibe wegflexen :vik:


----------



## Rheinspezie (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander schuppen*



taxa9 schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für die Antworten. Ich habe den Zander der gegrillt werden soll ausgenommen, und ungeschuppt eingefroren, da wird das schuppen nicht gerade Freude machen.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> taxa9




...dann hast du es genau richtig gemacht.

Die Schuppen dienen beim Einfrieren als Schutz des Fleisches vor Austrocknung ( Gefrierbrand ).

Vorher kann auch gerne die Schleimschicht durch Einsalzen,Abkratzen und Abspülen entfernt werden.

In der Schleimschicht stecken die Bakterien - und auch in den Kiemen - also raus damit.

Zander lassen sich nach dem Auftauen viel besser schuppen, als Barsche - Barsche schuppe ich nie.

Allerdings liegt unter der Haut auch eine Fettschicht - langes Einfrieren ungehäuteter Fische würde ich vermeiden - das Fett wird schneller ranzig.

Beim Grillen von Zander die Haut dranlassen - die filets zerfallen sonst noch schneller und die krosse Haut schmeckt sehr gut ; aber mit der Hitze aufpassen, sonst verbrennt das Filet !


Kannst ja mal Bilder machen vom Grillzander und in "Raubfische sind zum Essen da" - Thread einstellen.

Würde mich freuen #h

R.S.


----------



## roki (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Zander schuppen*

Hallo,
ich hab die Frage schon mal wegen Brachsen gestellt, die Meinungen gehen auseinander.
Ich schuppe grundsätzlich jeden Fisch oder ziehe die Haut ab.

Gruß aus der Opf.
roki


----------



## mk80 (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zander schuppen*

Ich mag auch die Haut beim Braten nicht mitessen. Aber die Haut ist ein Super Schutz beim Braten und darum mache ich mir die Mühe und Schuppe jeden Fisch den ich braten oder grillen möchte. Mit den Fischschuppern die es für kleines Geld im Angelladen zu kaufen gibt geht das sogar relativ gut.

Kleiner Tipp:
Ich schuppe meine Fische immer in einem Müllsack. Ist zwar am Anfang etwas Gewöhnungsbedürftig aber so hab ich mir den Großputz in der Küche (umherfliegende Schuppen) und/oder verstopfte Abwasserrohre erspart.


----------



## Hakumator (7. März 2014)

*AW: Zander schuppen*

Zander wird von mir größtenteils filetiert, nur wenn schon feststeht das mal wieder gebackener Zander auf den tisch soll, wird er geschuppt. 
Zum entschuppen nehme ich auch Kronkorken, 2 Stück an der Seite und einen am Ende des 25cm langen Besenstiels. Prost!!


----------



## grubenreiner (7. März 2014)

*AW: Zander schuppen*

Was zum Schuppen hervorragend funktioniert sind Stahlwollepads, die großen für die Küche.


----------



## A-tom-2 (7. März 2014)

*AW: Zander schuppen*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Was zum Schuppen hervorragend funktioniert sind Stahlwollepads, die großen für die Küche.


das werde ich auch mal probieren - bislang nutze ich so ein ähnliches Teil http://www.angel-domaene.de/Angel-Domaene-Fischschupper-Luxus--7229.html


----------



## Kotzi (5. April 2014)

*AW: Zander schuppen*

http://www.dae-yang.de/epages/62238787.sf/de_AT/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62238787/Products/hS-1360L

Das ist das beste was ich bisher zum Schuppen hatte. Geht schnell und ist unverwüstlich. Sieht man auch immer in Japan auf dem Fischmarkt und in den Sushi Restaurants.
Hat sich super bewährt


----------



## Bocinegro (10. November 2019)

Moinmoin Leute, möchte euch einen Tipp geben der das Zander schuppen revolutioniert. Die Idee ist aus der Not geboren, da ich keinen Fisch Schupper im Haus hatte. Ich habe ein normales Steak Messer benutzt und dann Standard wie gewohnt gegen die Wuchs Richtung der Schuppen, riesen Sauerei - wie erwartet. Beim 2o3 den ich so verarztet habe, habe ich bemerkt das es in die andere Richtung fast besser geht. Beim 4. und 5. dann das ganze perfektioniert. Fazit: mit einem wirklich scharfem Steakmesser in wuchs Richtung der Schuppen schaben. Mit leicht angewinkeltem Messer, wie als würdet ihr Räucherlachs scheiben vom Filet schneiden. Ganz leicht diagonal zur Wuchs Richtung, zur Bauchseite hin geht glaube ich noch einfacher. 
Probiert es aus Klappt super, ohne danach die Küche zu sanieren!!!

have fun and tight lines


----------



## Allround-Angler (10. November 2019)

Pumba86 schrieb:


> *AW: Zander schuppen*
> 
> Ich häute meine Filets fast immer, geht einfacher und ich bin meist nicht son Fan von der gebratenen haut. Ausnahme bildet da aus irgend einem Grund die Forelle.


Die hat so kleine Schuppen, dass die überhaupt nicht stören.


----------



## zandertex (4. Dezember 2019)

Und immer unter Wasser schuppen,dann bleiben die Schuppen im Waschbecken.


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Dezember 2019)

zandertex schrieb:


> Und immer unter Wasser schuppen,dann bleiben die Schuppen im Waschbecken.



Ich schuppe immer im Garten, da bleiben die Schuppen auch im Garten.  
Beim nächsten Rasenmähen landen die noch verbliebenen Schuppen dann im Grasfangkorb und kommen in den Kompost.


----------

